# Apache 700 pre 2007 (not x250) with tow bar and scooter



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Does any member have a pre 2007 (not x250) Apache 700 and have fitted a towbar, scooter rack and carry a scooter...
This van has a large overhang and with the maxi chassis the towbar needs to be fabricated back to the main chassis...
I have air rides fitted and the weight upgraded, and it does include an increase on the rear axle...
Still concerned about having all this extra weight on the back end..
I was recently weighed in fully loaded holiday mode with everything in for a big trip, inc grandkids and all they needed.. I still had 200kg available on back axle... So towbar, scooter rack and a lightweight 125 scooter like a 105kg Suzuki address should still keep within spec..

Any comments welcome, maybe I am just being too cautious...!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I assume that you are saying that you have a margin of 200Kg on the back axle.
If you add a tow bar, scooter rack and scooter......will it be less than 200Kg on the back axle?
I would guess that it would be more than 200Kg especially with a large rear overhang.
Plus it will lighten the load on the front axle by a fair amount.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I do have the model in question and with the tow bar as we tow the toad a lot of the time, when last weighed to goto Nice she was 3550 without people but with every thing else including a full water tank and fuel and loads of tinned food, not sure if this is of any help


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just an update.. Left for the cheshire show and on route called into a weighbridge... Van is kitted out for regular rally sort of use. Full water, no bikes on rear but about everything else we need and 2 people aboard...
Front 1740 kg (1850 permissable) Rear 2020kg (2300) gross 3760 (4100).. So we have some room to play and there are some items I could leave at home if I wanted to. NOT THE WIFE THOUGH !! SHE'S an essential, otherwise no Tea or dinner.. :lol: 

Next call was Towtal at Stoke, have agreed a deal on a towbar, scooter rack and a 50cc scooter. Being done on the 25th.
The scooter rack is going to be "trombone" mounted and sliding in on rails to help spread the load and give a higher weight than with just a towbar supported mount.

Will advise how it all goes and the effect on the weight..

ps.. I know 50cc will be struggling with 2 up but it's in as part of the deal so going to see how it goes, can always upgrade that at a later date..


----------

